# Flow rate for Discus tank



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

So I've had nothing but problems with two canister filters that I have. I was getting nowhere with asking the company which parts need replaced. I was pretty angry after getting poor customer service for about a year. Well, I'm happy now! They just sent me two brand new filters. I don't want to say the brand because I'm hoping to avoid having this thread closed.

One canister is 360 gph and one is 220 gph. My 75 gallon Discus tank had the barely working 360 on it and I put the new 360 on it yesterday. My five Discus seem to be staying very still. I'm wondering if 360 gph is too much for Discus on a 75 gallon? Should I put the new 220 on the Discus tank? I have a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank that has a 264 gph and could use more flow so I could put the 360 on that tank.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got an EHEIM 1262 (900gph) on my 90 gallon discus tank; I've also got a powerhead in there to stir up the detritus on the bottom of the tank. 
Granted that the eheim is throttled down a little bit, but I would bet that my pump is pushing more than yours. What you can try doing is make a spray bar for the end of the return on your canister filter (maybe even make the spray bar connected by both of the canisters you have), that way the water is being dissipated more than just a normal return.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

These don't have spray bars so I would have to make one if I went that route.

Are you saying to put both the 360 and the 220 on the 75 gallon!?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Indeed he is they love heaps of flow int experiance


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I thought the opposite was true, that in the wild they prefer areas where the water is more still. That's why I was worried. With the increased flow they're very stationary. They're kind of staying on the side with the output as far to the end of the tank as they can get. It seems like they're trying to stay out of the current.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll get both answers. Discus typically like slow, constant moving water, as that is present in their "natural" habitat. However, you'll see quite a few people say that their discus love the flow from the return hose/overflow and use it as a treadmill at times. 
My discus love to swim around in the flow from my powerhead/pump combo, but can get away from the water movement by hanging out behind the tall plants next to my overflow box.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it depends on their size as well. my smaller discus, under 4", seemed to hate strong current but when they got over 4" +/- they would spend more time in the current


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Mine are pretty big. They do hang out in the flow from the hose when I refill the tank after a water change.

I'm torn between leaving the 360 on there a few days to see how they do and taking it off before they tire themselves out.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

they probably just need to adjust, i'd give them at least a week before making any decision


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you put any of the used material from your old filter into the new filter? If not and you just used brand new filtration it may have caused a slight ammonia spike, which discus are super sensitive to. I would test your params and make sure everything is in check. If everything is cool i would just give them a couple days to chill out. My discus swam in front of my filter return all the time and used to get some amusement out of it


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I use filter floss (pillow stuffing) in my canisters and I switched that from the old canister.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Then your probably good on ammonia. I would just do a water test and make sure your nitrate is is low otherwise see if they come around in a few days


----------

